# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Ward of Chiezbehrg [City of Guild]

## J.Edward

I can not tell you how glad I am to be done with this section.  :Surprised: 
I almost bit off too much on this and it took a lot longer than planned.
And this is not actually the version I was planning to make.
Maybe I will make another version, if time allows at some point.

Anyhow, I did really enjoy this project, Guild City, and I'm glad we had so many people join in.
I hope everyone will finish at some point. Same with all of the Guild World countries.
If you recall, I was putting many guild members into this section.
Now I have all of them in. I know i forgot one thing though, which is sad because I have no desire to correct it right now.
I forgot to add the label for the monastery of the Casein Monks, those peaceful pontificators of cheese, masters of the whey.  :Razz: 
I'll try to get that in there later.

This was a weird map, due to the odd section shape and not having enough data to show neighboring sections' details.
Still, I think it may have come out ok. I had fun with the names. 
I should probably put a text list of who is who on the map. Maybe I will let people try to figure it out.
That might be fun. Might also be quite difficult for some.
I was not able to get everyone's name in. I tried to include those who had worked on Guildworld or Guildcity.

I tried to make names fun and tongue in cheek humor. Nothing is meant to offend anyone.  :Wink: 
There will be more and further info over in the Guild city thread. 
Regarding further mapping for Chiezbehrg, such as the sewers, which I have already begun [because I am insane].

Anyways, here's the map of the Ward of Chiezbehrg.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Beautiful. Nice to see it finished, i was thinking maybe you totaly forgot about this great ward of Cheeseburger.... ekhm sorry i ment Chiezbehrg  :Wink: 
And Wally is there !

----------


## Falconius

I think there is a tendency among mappers to care a lot about sewers and other accessible infrastructure type things, or just anything hidden, perhaps more so than is necessary.  Looking forwards to see what you come up with there as well  :Smile: .  I've been dreaming about sewers for my section as well even though I still got a ways to go to even just get the main part done.  

Fantastic work J. Edward.  That is one hell of a dense map, I love it.  And I can't complain about the accommodations  :Wink: 

"Also Olof Vool, Swordsman and accountant" may be the best job combination ever.

----------


## J.Edward

> Beautiful. Nice to see it finished, i was thinking maybe you totaly forgot about this great ward of Cheeseburger.... ekhm sorry i ment Chiezbehrg 
> And Wally is there !


YES - Wally  :Very Happy:  I am glad Chashio brought Wally into this project.
I know, right - I was not sure when I was going to finish, but I never forgot about it.  :Wink: 
Did you notice your character in there? A hint... Falconius said it. 



> I think there is a tendency among mappers to care a lot about sewers and other accessible infrastructure type things, or just anything hidden, perhaps more so than is necessary.  Looking forwards to see what you come up with there as well .  I've been dreaming about sewers for my section as well even though I still got a ways to go to even just get the main part done.  
> 
> Fantastic work J. Edward.  That is one hell of a dense map, I love it.  And I can't complain about the accommodations 
> 
> "Also Olof Vool, Swordsman and accountant" may be the best job combination ever.


[^^^ That is Voolf's character  :Razz:  ]
I assume you can find your character. If not, let me know.
Part of my reason for sewers, beyond that everyone likes them [as do I], was that there are things below the sewers, so..
we needed to go down... and down... and down, as it were.  :Wink: 
Oh, and thanks Falconius  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

Mine was easy, and Diamonds and Voolf's and yours, and a couple of others, beyond that though I'm lost  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

> Did you notice your character in there? A hint... Falconius said it.


I did not realize it was our nicknames twisted. How NEAT !
HAHA thanks for this awesome combination ! It is actually quite accurate as i always strugge/fight with numbers  :Very Happy: 

I will give it a more close look to check the others' occupations  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

Looks amazing, John. I'm glad you finished this, not only because it is a tremendous work of art, but also because it might encourage some of the lazier members of the guild project to finish their own sections (I am, of course, pointing the finger firmly at myself there).

Incidentally, I wonder what strange things take place in the Whisper Wood? No doubt Aores the Silent performing unspeakable rituals? Let's hope the students in the College of Lawyery aren't in any danger...

Wingshaw

----------


## - JO -

As the WIP predicted, the end result is absolutely beautiful!
It is incredible the gift you have to make your maps alive. I still have not understood if it was by the colors, the shadows, the details, the line ... it's probably the combination of all that. But in any case, it is a real pleasure to discover your work every time. As Falconius, I got lost in the names, apart from those that are quite obvious ... but it's not important : I laughed while reading the charges and jobs of everyone! 
Thank you for this work! I hope it will revitalize Guild City and we will soon have a great and beautiful city!

edit : unless, this Loh, of Norihopp and Faraway is remotely related to me ?

----------


## Sapiento

A wonderful map and great idea regarding all the names!

----------


## QED42

Super impressive! Looks like one of those maps you can keep going back to and finding new details in.

----------


## Mouse

Brilliant  :Very Happy: 

As gorgeous as it was always promising to become!

(Is that me there, as Musu Merodenti, Messenger of Zahan?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redrobes

That is an awesome map. Your city maps are second to none !

I will have to get this into the zoomy map because I still havent found Wally yet despite Voolfs assurances.

----------


## Mouse

He's outside the city wall, Red - right at the bottom  :Wink:

----------


## Redrobes

Oh yeah... blush... was looking a bit too hard there !

----------


## DaggerAndBrush

Amazing map. The detailing is crazy and there is so much to take in. I love the archaeological dig site and the gilded roofs of prestige buildings further add to the atmosphere.

----------


## J.Edward

> As the WIP predicted, the end result is absolutely beautiful!
> It is incredible the gift you have to make your maps alive. I still have not understood if it was by the colors, the shadows, the details, the line ... it's probably the combination of all that. But in any case, it is a real pleasure to discover your work every time. As Falconius, I got lost in the names, apart from those that are quite obvious ... but it's not important : I laughed while reading the charges and jobs of everyone! 
> Thank you for this work! I hope it will revitalize Guild City and we will soon have a great and beautiful city!
> 
> edit : unless, this Loh, of Norihopp and Faraway is remotely related to me ?


Thanks JO  :Very Happy:  
Loh is for the character of a member named Chops.
Your character is Zvotzoel Va #47
It sort of came from Swiss... Switz... Svitz and JO... Joel... Zoel and then of course some of it is just fun ways to say stuff and to make it sound more foreign and faraway... so Va on the end. Zvitzoel Va. ;P



> A wonderful map and great idea regarding all the names!


Thanks Sap  :Smile:  Did you spot yours?
[It's 14.]



> Super impressive! Looks like one of those maps you can keep going back to and finding new details in.


Thank you QED  :Very Happy:  I hope so. And there will be more. 



> Looks amazing, John. I'm glad you finished this, not only because it is a tremendous work of art, but also because it might encourage some of the lazier members of the guild project to finish their own sections (I am, of course, pointing the finger firmly at myself there).
> 
> Incidentally, I wonder what strange things take place in the Whisper Wood? No doubt Aores the Silent performing unspeakable rituals? Let's hope the students in the College of Lawyery aren't in any danger...
> 
> Wingshaw


Thanks Wingshaw 
I know it can be hard to get these things done. I had a hard time myself.
You found yours easy enough. I am not as sure what I will do for your new name. 
Maybe you will get a second spot down in the dark underbelly of the city.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> Brilliant 
> 
> As gorgeous as it was always promising to become!
> 
> (Is that me there, as Musu Merodenti, Messenger of Zahan?)


Thank you Mouse  :Very Happy:  you are correct.  :Wink: 



> That is an awesome map. Your city maps are second to none !
> 
> I will have to get this into the zoomy map because I still haven't found Wally yet despite Voolfs assurances.


Thanks Red  :Very Happy:  I assume you found your character.



> He's outside the city wall, Red - right at the bottom





> Oh yeah... blush... was looking a bit too hard there !


 :Very Happy:  Wally was not hidden very well. Nope.  :Razz: 



> Amazing map. The detailing is crazy and there is so much to take in. 
> I love the archaeological dig site and the gilded roofs of prestige buildings further add to the atmosphere.


Thanks Dagger  :Very Happy:  
You weren't on the Guild when i was planning out these names, but maybe you will find a dark mysterious spot down in the underrealms.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Fantastic map John!  Great detail and layout.  Whenever I see a great City or Town Map my first thought is always,,, How do I get my players into this town.  Must find a way.

Wonderful job with the twisted names, and above all else, Sir Bogramal appreciates the noble title!

Squire!  Fetch my pen-knife!  I have a Dragon to slay,,, Oh Look!  A Squirrel.....................

----------


## Diamond

How dare you sir!  I'm only a grifter if I'm caught!   :Very Happy:   And my house is the bomb - I've got a yard and everything!

Seriously man, this is some top-drawer stuff.  I can only grind my teeth to powder with envy.

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Absolutely stunning work on this John. I love your city maps! And thanks for giving me number 16. looks like a nice place  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

> Thanks JO  
> Loh is for the character of a member named Chops.
> Your character is Zvotzoel Va #47
> It sort of came from Swiss... Switz... Svitz and JO... Joel... Zoel and then of course some of it is just fun ways to say stuff and to make it sound more foreign and faraway... so Va on the end. Zvitzoel Va. ;P



Wow! I am really honored by this important title (and the magnificent house that goes with) ! I know that my origin suggests that I am able to manage a budget, unfortunately it is a very distorted information ... I am afraid that Guild City's finances will suffer in a short time. I can assure you, however, of zero corruption, but I can not guarantee you a sufficient rate of return to sustain our beautiful city in the long run. But before the inevitable final bankruptcy, I promise you very beautiful and very expensive infrastructures, grand festivals and the eradication of poverty (over a very short period)!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vorropohaiah

great work on this. I particularly love the shadows  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Spectacular in so many ways... I simply love it  :Smile: .
Plus, I love my house (it seems pretty big, central, and fortunately, not so close to Wally's grasp  :Cool: !)

----------


## Akae

Wonderfull work!!! really great!

----------


## SevasTra

Think I'm going to have to start following your works.   :Smile:   Another beautifully detailed city map, well done.

----------


## ThomasR

Wonderful city John and one more to inspire me. I'll have to study it closely but it'll sure teach me a lot. And thanks for job (though, you might regret it if you saw my hand writing) :-)

----------


## J.Edward

> Fantastic map John!  Great detail and layout.  Whenever I see a great City or Town Map my first thought is always,,, How do I get my players into this town.  Must find a way.
> 
> Wonderful job with the twisted names, and above all else, Sir Bogramal appreciates the noble title!
> 
> Squire!  Fetch my pen-knife!  I have a Dragon to slay,,, Oh Look!  A Squirrel.....................


Hehe, my pleasure Sir B  :Very Happy: 



> How dare you sir!  I'm only a grifter if I'm caught!    And my house is the bomb - I've got a yard and everything!
> 
> Seriously man, this is some top-drawer stuff.  I can only grind my teeth to powder with envy.


I figured you might enjoy the view from your formidable tower of cold iron [grrrrrr]  :Razz: 
I have to apologize for putting you so close to the courts and all the shouting.



> Absolutely stunning work on this John. I love your city maps! And thanks for giving me number 16. looks like a nice place


You have a prime spot on the plaza  :Very Happy: 
Very nice afternoon light and easy access to The Supreme Residence and District 11.  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

> Wow! I am really honored by this important title (and the magnificent house that goes with) ! I know that my origin suggests that I am able to manage a budget, unfortunately it is a very distorted information ... I am afraid that Guild City's finances will suffer in a short time. I can assure you, however, of zero corruption, but I can not guarantee you a sufficient rate of return to sustain our beautiful city in the long run. But before the inevitable final bankruptcy, I promise you very beautiful and very expensive infrastructures, grand festivals and the eradication of poverty (over a very short period)!


Hehee  :Very Happy:  We will have interesting times in the city.  :Wink: 



> great work on this. I particularly love the shadows


Thanks Nate  :Smile:  You're in there, in case you missed it.



> Spectacular in so many ways... I simply love it .
> Plus, I love my house (it seems pretty big, central, and fortunately, not so close to Wally's grasp !)


haha, Wally is just looking at the damage done by his big sister.  :Surprised: 



> Wonderfull work!!! really great!


Thanks Akae.  :Smile:  I will have to make a character for you down in the dark undergrounds.



> Think I'm going to have to start following your works.    Another beautifully detailed city map, well done.


Thanks Sevas  :Very Happy:  Hopefully you will be well entertained.



> Wonderful city John and one more to inspire me. I'll have to study it closely but it'll sure teach me a lot. And thanks for job (though, you might regret it if you saw my hand writing)


Thank you Thomas  :Smile: 
Hehe, maybe you have developed a special script or writing system that makes your scrivening more easy or readable.  :Razz:

----------


## Straf

This is absolutely stunning J.Edward. It is gentle on the eye, but has enough detail to keep you glued to it for ages. It has an extremely high stareabilityness* to it. It's fun to just 'wander' the streets with the eyes.

I think Wally has been to assassin school, he's learnt to hide in full sight  :Smile: 

*If it isn't a word then it is now!

EDIT: Sorry I can't praise this enough but the more time I spend doing so the less time I spend looking at it  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> This is absolutely stunning J.Edward. It is gentle on the eye, but has enough detail to keep you glued to it for ages. It has an extremely high stareabilityness* to it. It's fun to just 'wander' the streets with the eyes.
> 
> I think Wally has been to assassin school, he's learnt to hide in full sight 
> 
> *If it isn't a word then it is now!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I can't praise this enough but the more time I spend doing so the less time I spend looking at it


 :Very Happy:  I do a bunch of street wandering as I make these maps.
I always like to imagine and plan what they look like at street level and who lives there.
Most of these streets have 2,3, even 4 level buildings.
Some possibly higher. And lower... what with basements and sewers .....
and deep dark underbellies of crime and graft and illicit trade in dubious cheese of questionable provenance.  :Surprised: 

Oh, did you find your character? It is not an easy one to discern, I'm afraid.
But, it was a fun one.  :Razz:

----------


## Straf

My character? I didn't realise I had one. If they're all slightly different to people's usernames then maybe Stratos? Other than that I have no idea  :Very Happy: 

Four storey wooden buildings? I take it alchemists are not welcome then  :Very Happy:

----------


## vorropohaiah

> Thanks Nate  You're in there, in case you missed it.


I looked though couldn't find it. where is it?  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> My character? I didn't realise I had one. If they're all slightly different to people's usernames then maybe Stratos? Other than that I have no idea 
> 
> Four storey wooden buildings? I take it alchemists are not welcome then


You were very close... 41 is Stratos of Wahiredin, which is a twist on Wired's user name here and over on DeviantArt [Stratomunchkin]
Yours is actually 40. It's a nice house.  :Wink: 
Uhm, alchemists live in the underground, I think. The ogres ousted them from the basement levels.  :Wink: 



> I looked though couldn't find it. where is it?


I am actually surprised you missed it.  :Surprised: 
It has one part of your long and at one time confusing user name  :Razz: 
It's 48. You get to live next to Diamond.... 
and all his underealm riff-raff lackeys doing dirty deeds dirt-cheap out in front of your house.
But there is a wonderful observatory dome on your roofs.  :Wink:

----------


## Straf

> You were very close... 41 is Stratos of Wahiredin, which is a twist on Wired's user name here and over on DeviantArt [Stratomunchkin]
> Yours is actually 40. It's a nice house. 
> Uhm, alchemists live in the underground, I think. The ogres ousted them from the basement levels.


I did look at 20 and wondered about the goat-like word that's pronounced fish  :Wink:  But then I thought perhaps that was too cryptic. 

Lord High-Numpf eh  :Razz: ? If I have a house that large imagine the amount of random junk I could clutter it with  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> I did look at 20 and wondered about the goat-like word that's pronounced fish  But then I thought perhaps that was too cryptic. 
> 
> Lord High-Numpf eh ? If I have a house that large imagine the amount of random junk I could clutter it with


Oh my, I just did a search for numpf  :Surprised: 
I thought it was just a word I made up. Apparently not.
It's a funny word. Apparently has a rather insulting definition  :Exclamation: 




> If I have a house that large imagine the amount of random junk I could clutter it with


And you should see the size of your basement  :Surprised:  It's YUGE  :Razz: 
Though I have heard there is some ogre nonsense creeping up from the lower levels.

----------


## Straf

> Oh my, I just did a search for numpf 
> I thought it was just a word I made up. Apparently not.
> It's a funny word. Apparently has a rather insulting definition


I didn't take offense  :Smile:  I see it as more along the lines of 'silly sausage'. Lord Silly-Sausage  :Wink: 




> And you should see the size of your basement  It's YUGE 
> Though I have heard there is some ogre nonsense creeping up from the lower levels.


Ah that's good because Lady Numpf has stopped believing me when I blame certain emissions on the dogs, I think and ogre in the basement will give me plenty of excuse for the smells and timber shaking snoring  :Razz:

----------


## ChickPea

Fantastic map, which pretty much goes without saying. All that labelling must have been quite tricky.

I have no clue who half of the people are (think I'm too tired to figure out anything right now), but I absolutely love the imagination behind it. A big oops with 'numpf' being a real word!  :Razz:  It must be related to one of my favourite Scottish words 'numpty' cos it means pretty much the same thing, and is often used in an affectionate sense.

Interested to see what you do with the sewers. (That's not a sentence I ever thought I would write.) Congrats on finally finishing!

----------


## onez

Wow, I absolutely love this map!
Exquisite details, and I really admire your Typography, so charming and easy to read at the same time.

----------


## Straf

I'm assuming you're the proprietor of the Reekie Bairn ChickPea  :Very Happy: 

I keep noticing new things in this map. Scared buns bakery and massage  :Very Happy:

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

This is Awesome!!! And so fun to read all the names  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

Really a beautiful map with great attention to details. 

It goes right into my inspiration folder. 

One thing that bother me a little is the overuse of dormer but that is just a personal taste maybe.

----------


## J.Edward

> I didn't take offense.  I see it as more along the lines of 'silly sausage'. Lord Silly-Sausage 
> 
> Ah that's good because Lady Numpf has stopped believing me when I blame certain emissions on the dogs, I think and ogre in the basement will give me plenty of excuse for the smells and timber shaking snoring


haha, that is excellent. Ogre's do make some of the larger emissions, possibly even subject to current regulations.



> Fantastic map, which pretty much goes without saying. All that labelling must have been quite tricky.
> 
> I have no clue who half of the people are (think I'm too tired to figure out anything right now), but I absolutely love the imagination behind it. A big oops with 'numpf' being a real word! It must be related to one of my favourite Scottish words 'numpty' cos it means pretty much the same thing, and is often used in an affectionate sense.
> 
> Interested to see what you do with the sewers. (That's not a sentence I ever thought I would write.) Congrats on finally finishing!


haha, I bring just fun new phrases to the Guild  :Razz: 
I need to do an update soon on those sewers.
I also need to post a list of who is who on the list of personages.
Oh, and the type was a pin in the butt. Which is why i tried very hard to avoid text on curve.



> Wow, I absolutely love this map!
> Exquisite details, and I really admire your Typography, so charming and easy to read at the same time.


Thank you sir  :Smile: 



> I'm assuming you're the proprietor of the Reekie Bairn ChickPea 
> 
> I keep noticing new things in this map. Scared buns bakery and massage


She is.. and there are some fun ones in there. [at least I thought so.. but I am weird... so...]



> This is Awesome!!! And so fun to read all the names


Thanks Francesca  :Smile:  I will have to get you and some other folks in as characters in the underground.



> Really a beautiful map with great attention to details. 
> 
> It goes right into my inspiration folder. 
> 
> One thing that bother me a little is the overuse of dormer but that is just a personal taste maybe.


Thanks Azelor  :Smile: 
It is a lot of dormers. A painfully large amount. 
I was sort of using Oxford as inspiration. I got started before it all went toward a more desert climate and all.
But, that's ok. I am glad I did it, at least this once.

----------


## arsheesh

I drooled a little when I first saw this over at DA.  Your cities are a real work of art J.  I really wish I could rep you for this but it appears I still need to rep a few others beforehand.  Really, really nice though.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## ladiestorm

Wow, this is beautiful J.Edward!  I am so sorry I missed it!  And I love that you created space for many of the guild members, with the twist to their names.  That is ingenious!!!

I don't think I have a home in your lovely city... and I don't expect to, since I have been gone for so long... but maybe I can find a place in an alley somewhere to perch?  :Very Happy: 

Was this a community project of some sort?  Or is this just your genious?

One of these days, I will actually get into one of the community projects!!!  I tried, the guild world last year, but just about that time, my internet cafe moved out of my area, and not too long after that, I moved and lost internet and laptop for a long while.

I'm rambling... sorry, John!  But absolutely stunning, beautiful map, as always!

----------


## J.Edward

> I drooled a little when I first saw this over at DA.  Your cities are a real work of art J.  I really wish I could rep you for this but it appears I still need to rep a few others beforehand.  Really, really nice though.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Very Happy:  and sorry for the late response.  :Wink: 



> Wow, this is beautiful J.Edward!  I am so sorry I missed it!  And I love that you created space for many of the guild members, with the twist to their names.  That is ingenious!!!
> 
> I don't think I have a home in your lovely city... and I don't expect to, since I have been gone for so long... but maybe I can find a place in an alley somewhere to perch? 
> 
> Was this a community project of some sort?  Or is this just your genious?
> 
> One of these days, I will actually get into one of the community projects!!!  I tried, the guild world last year, but just about that time, my internet cafe moved out of my area, and not too long after that, I moved and lost internet and laptop for a long while.
> 
> I'm rambling... sorry, John!  But absolutely stunning, beautiful map, as always!


Thanks Storm  :Very Happy: 
Yes, this was for the Guildcity project.
This one was my first section [I am doing a second one].
I had some of the ideas thought up before Mouse and I started the city project.
I had originally thought of doing a City of Guild sort of thing.
As such, I had created a bunch of names for people on the Guild that I had dealt with more.
I added some new ones too. But many new people joined the Guild after i started that list.
Everyone didn't make it to the first section list, so I'll try to add them to the new section  :Smile: 
So you will be in the new section of NunQiri

Also, I will try to make a list that shows the guild member next to there Guildcity name.  :Wink: 
I'll post that here once I have it done.

Edit - you are in there Storm  :Surprised: 
I had forgotten.  :Razz:

----------


## J.Edward

Okay. Here's the list of who was who in Chiezbehrg...
*Ward of Chiezbehrg citizens and denizens*

01. Larb - Ashmybral, traveling scribe
02. Diamond - Jahim Dimondi, wizard and grifter
03. Bogie - Sir Bogramal - subnuminary, lord of mahan
04. ChickPea - reeky bairn pub, Rubyan Pea, proprietor
05. Chashio - chashion, artisan of lands and minister of small things and stuff
06. Ilanthar - anthar lin, warehouser, trader and merchant
07. Arsheesh - philosophers mug, tadeesh dar, proprietor
08. Domino - dame inos qulle shoppe
09. Steffen Brand - cave of fen brande, outlander
10. Tainotim - timo vestain, architect of zahan
11. Lingon - oligon of elingroth, painter and food critic
12. Abu Lafia - mar bulafit, chronicler and bard
13. Warlin - wara lindos, watchman of zahan
14. Sapiento - sapaltro, wandering swordsman and lawyer
15. Tom [used to be Leso Peso] - tlepo estomo, the virtuoso ogre singer
16. Tonnichiwa - ihichi wato, chronicler of zahan
17. Pixie - ixipe lanas, geochronicler of zul-a-na
18. RedRobes - Raetor Rais of the crimson cloak
19. Greg [used to be GLS] - gealles mahni, artisan of mahan
20. Ilgoth - mahal gohti, artisan of zul
21. Falconius - falcanzi, the hawker hunter
22. Daniel Hasenbos - danis boshirel, craftsman of zul and one-time banker
23. Azelor - ahan-a-alezoril, seer of zahan
24. Snodsy - Ryskondys, chief engineer of zahan
25. Robbie - arcana, lord of zhan and guild
26. Meshon - shaemon tal, bard and chief wittieer of bogramal
27. TK - luishe takol, chief messenger of mahan
28. Josiah - hosijan, traveling artisan and cheese merchant
29. Mouse - musu murodenti, of coradeth, messenger of zahan
30. Wingshaw [used to be TheHoarseWhisperer] - aores the silent, whisperer and spirit guide
31. evile_eagle - evinegle, the birdier of guild
32. Ladiestorm - Midal Stor,  of arolinor, outland artisan 
33. Jalerym - jayal-eryhem, scryer of mahan
34. Chops - Loh, of norihopp and faraway
35. Poison - isa polidus, painter of tesh-in-reekz
36. Dark Infinity - drakin nef, of sendiri37. grahansar, of the grey rangers
38. Ranger - zaaniflas har, the undying
39. Voolf - olof vool, swordsman and accountant
40. Straf - afhnar, lord high-numpf, of liln-on-lale
41. Wired [stratomunchkin on other sites] - stratos, of wahiredin
42. Thomas [used to be thomrey] - hatam-reyes, scrivener of the ancients
43. Max - mahaxam, of lehyon, penman in residence
44. Corilliant - olian corith, taxman and author of accounting for loss
45. Jaxillon - ix of lonol, the elder, heir of xaln
46. it's so obvious  :Razz:  jehedwar, inkman of the hudara; nomadic merchant, and one-time philosopher of the useless and worthless
47. JO - zvitzoel va, minister of finance
48. Vorropohaiah - narahaiah, of maltar, mediator of menekra
49. Naima - astenami, of Ylatin, notary services
50. Kacey - yeknal alcene, purveyor of haberdashery and contraband
51. Robulous - raibos ruitag, lord ermidak, ruler of nauhte
52. Eilathen - zvotalthen, professor of mathematics and nonsense
53. Fol2Dol - rodolin of foltuin, assassin of zul

----------


## Mouse

Heheheheheheeee...

I LOVE it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

I hadn’ found lots of them... such a great imagination !
I had a good laugh reading your post ! Thanks !

----------


## Greg

Hehe, I'd missed on lots of these too! Love it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Mine was pretty easy to find, but it's ok, those two professions combination is golden  :Very Happy: 
On the other hand, some are nearly impossible to guess. Overall great imagination - i agree  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

Cheesus!

Thanks for posting the list.

----------


## J.Edward

> Heheheheheheeee...
> 
> I LOVE it!


It was a lot of fun to do.  :Smile: 
I may try another bit of that in the new section, adding in folks who got missed this time around.
And maybe new versions for people already covered here.



> I hadn’ found lots of them... such a great imagination !
> I had a good laugh reading your post ! Thanks !


Thanks JO  :Smile: 
The laughs were what this was made for.  :Very Happy: 



> Hehe, I'd missed on lots of these too! Love it!


Thanks Greg  :Smile: 



> Mine was pretty easy to find, but it's ok, those two professions combination is golden 
> On the other hand, some are nearly impossible to guess. Overall great imagination - i agree


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 
Some are based on things I know about some people - profession or real name or where they live, etc.
But some are just whimsical.



> Cheesus!
> 
> Thanks for posting the list.


Hehe, I like that.  :Razz:

----------


## Warlin

Great J. I found my pseudo quickly but other was more difficult. Thanks for sharing this with us. The map is even more appealing with that idea, if needed  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

"Scrivener of the Ancients" has a mad side that I find pretty suiting  :Wink:

----------


## fol2dol

I just stumble upon this!
I love it!
Assassin of Zul is perfect  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

There are all kinds of things I like about this map, but what I like most is that it looks like places that really did exist, including above all the buildings and their roofs, which are 100% credible in terms of historical design.  I miss this kind of quality in many other maps that seem to claim it without actually realizing it.

----------


## Jaxilon

Yeah, like others I almost missed this. Thanks for including me. Awesome touch to infuse member names into the piece. I thought the one you used for me might have been my name so all the cooler. 
AND in case anyone is wondering my next map piece I'm planning is to the landmass I never got around to for the guild project, so I haven't forgotten either. It looms in my mind, I just haven't had time to do anything. Maybe after the move I'll have time but then it always seems that way.
Anyway, it's beautiful as usual man. Love your stuff.

----------


## J.Edward

> Great J. I found my pseudo quickly but other was more difficult. Thanks for sharing this with us. The map is even more appealing with that idea, if needed


It was a pleasure to work on this one.  :Smile: 
I loved adding everyone in there.



> "Scrivener of the Ancients" has a mad side that I find pretty suiting


Hehe, it just might.  :Wink:  You'd be down there toward those southern ruins...
diggin around in the crumbled ancient ruins...
maybe hearing the distant voices of Zul-A-Na  :Surprised: 



> I just stumble upon this!
> I love it!
> Assassin of Zul is perfect


You and Fen Brande are some of the few who know the secret ways in and out of the city  :Wink: 
Maybe you seemingly small home out by the wall hides secret ways through the underrealms  :Very Happy: 



> There are all kinds of things I like about this map, but what I like most is that it looks like places that really did exist, including above all the buildings and their roofs, which are 100% credible in terms of historical design.  I miss this kind of quality in many other maps that seem to claim it without actually realizing it.


Thanks Mark  :Very Happy: 
All I can say is that I have to give credit to all of the excellent resources we have these days.
I look at tons of satellite images and now tons of wonderful drone images, which are even better.
For me, it's a wonderful time to be alive. 



> Yeah, like others I almost missed this. Thanks for including me. Awesome touch to infuse member names into the piece. I thought the one you used for me might have been my name so all the cooler. 
> AND in case anyone is wondering my next map piece I'm planning is to the landmass I never got around to for the guild project, so I haven't forgotten either. It looms in my mind, I just haven't had time to do anything. Maybe after the move I'll have time but then it always seems that way.
> Anyway, it's beautiful as usual man. Love your stuff.


Thanks Jax  :Very Happy: 
I hope the move goes well and entirely free of troubles.

----------


## Ryogathelost

I want to live here already. Is this from any particular canon or is it all original? That D&D / RPG style humor is all right there in the names - I love it.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Guess that's what I get for missing guild meetings... <Sniff>

Del

----------


## J.Edward

> Guess that's what I get for missing guild meetings... <Sniff>
> 
> Del


Maybe we will do another big project at some point.  :Wink:

----------


## snodsy

Wow just saw this, so honored to be listed on your map, might have to change my name now!  Once again beautifully done!

----------

